# Next Europe Map 2021-1 request



## AzuriteF11 (Nov 21, 2020)

Shawn,
If possible I'd like a link to the 2021-1 NBT West Europe maps. Many thanks.
Tim


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AzuriteF11 said:


> Shawn,
> If possible I'd like a link to the 2021-1 NBT West Europe maps. Many thanks.
> Tim


PM sent.


----------



## EdgaBMW (Mar 13, 2015)

Europe east next anyone??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

EdgaBMW said:


> Europe east next anyone??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## mskzo (Oct 7, 2020)

It's possible to get the link? 
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mskzo said:


> It's possible to get the link?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Gvijus (Nov 25, 2020)

Shawn,
If possible I'd like a link to the 2021-1 NBT West Europe maps. Many thanks.


----------



## ricarpa (Sep 10, 2013)

Shawn,
si es posible, me gustaría tener un enlace a los mapas de Europa Occidental NBT 2021-1. Muchas gracias.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gvijus said:


> Shawn,
> If possible I'd like a link to the 2021-1 NBT West Europe maps. Many thanks.





ricarpa said:


> Shawn,
> si es posible, me gustaría tener un enlace a los mapas de Europa Occidental NBT 2021-1. Muchas gracias.


PM's sent.


----------



## KlaasStuiver (Oct 10, 2020)

Hello Shawn,
Can you sent me alsoo the link for the raod map 2021-1 Europe?

Thx,
Klaas


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KlaasStuiver said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Can you sent me alsoo the link for the raod map 2021-1 Europe?
> 
> Thx,
> Klaas


PM sent,


----------



## cou (Dec 23, 2014)

Hello can i get 2020-2 turkey or 2021-1 road maps for nbt.. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cou said:


> Hello can i get 2020-2 turkey or 2021-1 road maps for nbt.. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## piksi88 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hey shawn
can i have link for premium east europe 2021-1 and next premium east europe 2021. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

piksi88 said:


> Hey shawn
> can i have link for premium east europe 2021-1 and next premium east europe 2021. Thank you


No, not possible. You ask for map not even released yet. Europe PREMIUM is still at 2020-2.


----------



## piksi88 (Jan 26, 2016)

Okay, latest for NBT and CIC east europe, please.
Thank you!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

piksi88 said:


> Okay, latest for NBT and CIC east europe, please.
> Thank you!!


PM sent.


----------



## ruilopes45 (Dec 5, 2020)

Oi Shawn você poderia me

apontar na direção certa para Estrada


Mapa EUROPA OESTE Próximo 2021-1 Obrigado


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ruilopes45 said:


> Oi Shawn você poderia me
> 
> apontar na direção certa para Estrada
> 
> Mapa EUROPA OESTE Próximo 2021-1 Obrigado


PM sent.


----------



## cromo320 (Feb 27, 2018)

can you send me link?
bmw roadmap wesr next 2021-1


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

devilblack said:


> Hi Shawn,
> could you send me the link for Europe West Next 2021-1 please ?
> Thanks


sent PM


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

Rockkiddo said:


> For me too pls??


sent PM


----------



## Claudio.1979 (Dec 1, 2018)

Hi,

could you share Europe West NEXT 2021-1?
Thanks!!!


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

Claudio.1979 said:


> Hi,
> 
> could you share Europe West NEXT 2021-1?
> Thanks!!!


Sent PM


----------



## rawlings42 (Dec 17, 2020)

Hello Looking for the Europe West NEXT 2021-1 links please
Thanks in advance


----------



## bnjetscrat (Dec 19, 2020)

Hello man,
thanks for sharing this with us, could you please send me the link?

You're awesome, keep it up!


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

bnjetscrat said:


> Hello man,
> thanks for sharing this with us, could you please send me the link?
> 
> You're awesome, keep it up!


Sent PM


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

rawlings42 said:


> Hello Looking for the Europe West NEXT 2021-1 links please
> Thanks in advance


Sent PM


----------



## ricarpa (Sep 10, 2013)

Hola Shawn, ¿
¿podrías enviarme el enlace de Europa Oeste Próximo 2021-1 por favor?
Gracias


----------



## marekr (Dec 20, 2020)

Please I need update NEXT EAST EUROPE 2021-1


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

marekr said:


> Please I need update NEXT EAST EUROPE 2021-1


Sent PM


----------



## thb2602 (Dec 20, 2020)

Hi there,

could I also have the links please - thanks in advance!


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

thb2602 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> could I also have the links please - thanks in advance!


Sent PM


----------



## deidier (Mar 30, 2013)

Wojti77 said:


> Sent PM


Hi,

Could you please send me link for PREMIUM EAST EUROPE 2021-1 ?

Thanks man !


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

deidier said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please send me link for PREMIUM EAST EUROPE 2021-1 ?
> 
> Thanks man !


Sent PM


----------



## deidier (Mar 30, 2013)

Wojti77 said:


> Sent PM


Thanks but it is NEXT. Do you have PREMIUM ?

Thanks !


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

deidier said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please send me link for PREMIUM EAST EUROPE 2021-1 ?
> 
> Thanks man !


Sent PM


----------



## deidier (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## eastham (Dec 11, 2010)

If possible I'd like a link to the 2021-1 NBT North America maps


----------



## James Hatton (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi,

Could you please sned me the link for:

NEXT EAST EUROPE 2021-1

Thanks!


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

James Hatton said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please sned me the link for:
> 
> ...


Sent pm


----------



## ilotas (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi Shawn!
Could you sent me Road Map EUROPE WEST Next 2021-1.
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## AA7887CA (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi Shawn,
Can I have the download link for NBD evo 2021-1 please?


----------



## AA7887CA (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi Shawn,
Can I have the download link for NBD evo 2021-1 please?


----------



## julien381 (Dec 1, 2020)

can I get the link for Europe Evo 2021 please


----------



## Untouchablezz10 (Dec 25, 2020)

Hello Shawn,

I would like to receive the link for Europe evo 2021-1 please. Thanks in advance


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Europe EVO 2021-1 is not released yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liridon (Nov 13, 2020)

*Road Map EUROPE WEST Next 2021-1*








18.41 GB file on MEGA







mega.nz


----------



## kalin76 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi, can you send me a PM too? Road Map Europe East Next 2021-1


----------



## Liridon (Nov 13, 2020)

kalin76 said:


> Hi, can you send me a PM too? Road Map Europe East Next 2021-1











18.41 GB file on MEGA







mega.nz


----------



## Angeboten (Dec 28, 2020)

Liridon said:


> 18.41 GB file on MEGA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Liridon you shared WEST version we need EAST version.


----------



## Liridon (Nov 13, 2020)

Angeboten said:


> @Liridon you shared WEST version we need EAST version.


@Angeboten Sorry for the mistake, is this okay?
Let me know if there are any problems with the download

*Road Map Europe East Next 2021-1*








17.5 GB file on MEGA







mega.nz


----------



## fterka (Dec 31, 2020)

Liridon said:


> *Road Map EUROPE WEST Next 2021-1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, Can I please ask for FSC activation code for Next Europe West 2021-1?
thanks a lot!


----------



## Minixkodi (Jan 2, 2021)

Can you please send me the link as well?


----------



## Liridon (Nov 13, 2020)

fterka said:


> Hi, Can I please ask for FSC activation code for Next Europe West 2021-1?
> thanks a lot!


I cannot generate the FSC without downloading the 1b file from the car, the FSC via the VIN is not sure how it works


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Liridon said:


> I cannot generate the FSC without downloading the 1b file from the car, the FSC via the VIN is not sure how it works


What’s the vin? I get get it for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fterka (Dec 31, 2020)

Liridon said:


> I cannot generate the FSC without downloading the 1b file from the car, the FSC via the VIN is not sure how it works


Ok, thanks for info. I have tried to get 1b file from the car (without any success), but I think this is valid for CIC systems, isn't it? NBT System with Next maps does not work with 1b but with some DE file using E-sys system wire connected to the car..


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

fterka said:


> Ok, thanks for info. I have tried to get 1b file from the car (without any success), but I think this is valid for CIC systems, isn't it? NBT System with Next maps does not work with 1b but with some DE file using E-sys system wire connected to the car..


Yes you need an ENET cable to get the DE FSC. If you need it I’ll send the DE files or generate the map code for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fterka (Dec 31, 2020)

dayvg said:


> What’s the vin? I get get it for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi there, 
It's: WBA6A81070GJ88749

Thank you very much <3


----------



## Liridon (Nov 13, 2020)

dayvg said:


> What’s the vin? I get get it for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The VIN is the chassis number, but using this number it is not sure if the generated code is correct


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

I think it’s because they split the regions east and west, previously they were combined. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leelouch (May 26, 2009)

*@shawnsheridan *Is it possible to have it as well please?
Thanks


----------



## Aidey (Jan 5, 2021)

dayvg said:


> I think it’s because they split the regions east and west, previously they were combined.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The file I have says that its West only. Could It be that it has extra features like 3D terrain?


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Aidey said:


> The file I have says that its West only. Could It be that it has extra features like 3D terrain?


In answer to your question, the map NAVD_00005C4A_255_005_076 is Europe West Premium 2018-1 and the map linked above was Europe Motion. It’s a different map type. However. Many European map types were combined East and West but in 2015 they split east and west for CIC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aidey (Jan 5, 2021)

Oh cheers for the info - that explains it, I guess the people who provided the 2018 map must have labeled it motion by mistake then.


----------



## Aidey (Jan 5, 2021)

Does anyone know if it's normal for the Navigation update to stay at 0.0% for over 30 minutes?








UPDATE: I found out that it only progresses when driving...does anyone know why that would be the case?


----------



## kkaae (Sep 7, 2008)

*@shawnsheridan can I have a link to the maps as well, please
Thanks for always sharing*


----------



## Rambo666 (Jan 9, 2021)

Looking for Europe West premium 2021.😊
Do you have a link for that? 
thanks


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

Rambo666 said:


> Looking for Europe West premium 2021.😊
> Do you have a link for that?
> thanks


Sent PM


----------



## Rambo666 (Jan 9, 2021)

tried it out, but can only download 25% otherwise i have to open a membership and pay monthly, dont know any free place...


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

Rambo666 said:


> tried it out, but can only download 25% otherwise i have to open a membership and pay monthly, dont know any free place...


Posibly is pay only one month 5€, mega costs


----------



## Rambo666 (Jan 9, 2021)

will try to check it out again... it just closed down.


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

Rambo666 said:


> will try to check it out again... it just closed down.


Istall mega sync aplication, create account


----------



## kkaae (Sep 7, 2008)

kkaae said:


> *@shawnsheridan can I have a link to the maps as well, please
> Thanks for always sharing*


Found the Mega link in the previous post. Thanks @dayvg


----------



## martijn385 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi Shawn,
could you send me the download link for Road Map EUROPE WEST Next 2021-1 please?

Tia


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

martijn385 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> could you send me the download link for Road Map EUROPE WEST Next 2021-1 please?
> 
> Tia


Sent PM


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Rambo666 said:


> tried it out, but can only download 25% otherwise i have to open a membership and pay monthly, dont know any free place...


€5 is hardly the end of the world considering the savings you make on not going to the dealer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devilblack (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi,

Is EUROPE WEST *ROUTE* 2021-1 available for download ?

Thanks


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

devilblack said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is EUROPE WEST *ROUTE* 2021-1 available for download ?
> 
> Thanks


Sent PM


----------



## Furio (Jan 12, 2021)

Does anyone have the download for Maps 2021-1 West for NBT Next please?


----------



## umumumu (Feb 8, 2021)

Hey, I'd be really glad if I can get the link for the latest Turkey Next map. I have 2020-1 already. Thanks!


----------



## Gasseholm (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi.
Could you send me the download link for Road Map EUROPE WEST Next 2021-1 please?


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

Gasseholm said:


> Hi.
> Could you send me the download link for Road Map EUROPE WEST Next 2021-1 please?


Sent pm


----------



## Torppila (Feb 9, 2021)

Hello!

I have bmw F31 with Road Map EUROPE NEXT 2017-2 NBT, is could i get the latest map somewhere? 

Thank you!


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

Torppila said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have bmw F31 with Road Map EUROPE NEXT 2017-2 NBT, is could i get the latest map somewhere?
> 
> Thank you!


Sent pm


----------



## alperk33 (Feb 7, 2021)

Merhaba,

PREMİUM Türkiye 2021-1 için bana bir link gönderebilir misiniz?

Teşekkürler dostum !


----------



## bekeen (Feb 14, 2021)

Hi,
can I have the links as well please?

Thanks in advance
Barry


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

bekeen said:


> Hi,
> can I have the links as well please?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Barry


Sent pm


----------



## sselcukk (Feb 14, 2021)

can i get the links pls


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

sselcukk said:


> can i get the links pls


Sent pm


----------



## 0bi-wan (Feb 20, 2021)

Hi everybody,
may I get a link as well please?

Thanks in advance
0.


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

0bi-wan said:


> Hi everybody,
> may I get a link as well please?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 0.


Sent pm


----------



## Watnietvaltbreektniet (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi guys,

can i recieve a link as well? thanks


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

Watnietvaltbreektniet said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> can i recieve a link as well? thanks


Sent pm


----------



## Attorney58 (Sep 21, 2017)

Hello! I'd be really appreciate if I can get the link for the latest Turkey NEXT MAP for NBT device! REGARDS! BEST!


----------



## eabeemer (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello,
I would be very gratefull if I can receive the link for west europe! Thanks a lot.


----------



## Adalbert (Mar 1, 2021)

eabeemer said:


> Hello,
> I would be very gratefull if I can receive the link for west europe! Thanks a lot.


sent PM


----------



## raducris (Mar 8, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hey Shawn, could you please send me too the links for 2021 NA maps (NEXT)? Thank you


----------



## Natinderjit (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi Shawn,

I would really appreciate it if i could get the link for the latest Europe NEXT 2021-1 maps for my NBT.

Thanks.
Nat


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

Same here - please Europe Next 2021 for my NBT. Thanks very much.


----------

